# Dieting Dogs on the Treadmill



## magicre

Here's a little video...made by the not ready for primetime film maker, me...

bubba and malia on the treadmill.


----------



## Sprocket

I just love how Bubba stares at his feet.


----------



## Donna Little

They do really well on there. Malia looks totally humiliated at first, poor girl. "Why you gotta video me working out mom?" Very cute!!


----------



## magicre

it's interesting. i look at this video and then i look at the dogs. i swear the video puts weight on them.

when i look down at both of them, i can see the indent and i can see bubba's tuck. 

on the video. nothing. sigh.

just black blobs.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

They look as excited as I do when I get on a treadmill. All that walking and getting nowhere. LOL. At least I get to listen to my iPod or watch tv when I work out at the Y.


----------



## magicre

when i'm sitting at my desk, she tries to bump bubba off with her hip.....


----------



## twoisplenty

lol, sounds like little hoof beats  I agree they looked less than impressed.


----------



## Charged77

hahahaha that is so adorable. My pups are scared of the sound that our treadmill makes.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

twoisplenty said:


> lol, sounds like little hoof beats  I agree they looked less than impressed.


Hahaha to me it sounds like a ping pong game is going on in the background!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Awww..... what good little soldiers.

Cracked me up at the end when you sped it up...

Did it take them awhile to learn how to walk on it?


----------



## magicre

i took a while. it can be done faster but i figured i had nothing but time...and bubba was so scared of everything else.

malia gets on willingly.

bubba doesn't run, but he sits down.

if i weren't so lazy i would get the leash and lead him onto it. which is how they were trained.....but i just pick him up and he stands there whilst i put the lead on him.

they much prefer their outdoor walk, which we do in the afternoon.


----------



## xellil

You DID do a video! I love it. I am jealous because I failed so miserably at the treadmill.

And i see what you mean by Malia is looking at you. Bubba is concentrating. 

i don't think they look like black blobs. I can see a definite indent in Malia from the top. Bubba looks a little pudgy but not bad.

I think what might be boring to us - on a treadmill with no Judge Judy or headphones - maybe isn't so boring to a dog. They don't have control of speed, on/off, etc. and don't know what's happening next.

How long do they go? Thanks for sharing - I keep hearing about dogs on treadmills but I totally failed and the only one I've seen was on TV.


----------



## magicre

i really had to take my time with bubba and the treadmill..malia's been doing it with other dogs we've had ...for years.

bubba, yeah....i can see the pudge now....even though when he's not on camera, it doesn't seem as obvious...but i guess it is.

they walk, trot, run, walk....for about an hour and a half....so it's never just a walk for very long..

malia can move faster, so i'd have to do them separately....and i don't. 

when we walk, they walk at my pace which is faster than what i have them on.

slow and steady...they'll get there + they are getting the right amount of food.

i'll post another one to show progress at some point.

i don't know that malia is going to lose much....her problem is she needs sit ups or crunches for her pouch. it's like her musculature went away as she got older.

but her legs are still muscular. and i weighed her at 38 lbs...which is two pounds more than she weighed at age two....and even when she was 11.

bubba needs to lose about three pounds....he's five now...so not as easy.

as to distractions. i keep them at a minimum. if they look away from what they're doing, they can hurt themselves or trip. bad enough that malia tries to bump him off.

why for did you fail on the treadmill...

i can see snorkels not wanting to do it, but rebel? that sweet sweet dog?


----------



## xellil

i actually had a Doberman foster that did good on it BUT his stride was so long when he got to a trot he would fall off the back, so he could only walk.

Rebel, I went too fast. Now, he won't get on there willingly, period. If I pick him up and put him on there, the minute I turn it on he collapses all four legs and rolls off the back. I am not patient enough!

I never tried with Snorkels. I was kinda worried with her heart that maybe I would make her go more than her heart could stand and she would keel over.


----------



## Neeko

My iPad says it cannot load the video. And I'm too lazy to get on the computer. :-(


----------



## kathylcsw

That was cute! Bubba looks like he is not fond of working out. When you speeded it up I thought he was going to fall off.


----------



## creek817

I love that they're on it together! And how Malia wags her tail every time she looks at you =) Very cute! My corgi back home needs some treadmill time - maybe I'll work on that next time I go visit.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

If Bubba could talk, when you make it go faster, I am pretty sure he would say "ahhhh crap!" LOL

I wish I had a treadmill but I really don't know if my dogs could do this. LOL. They would probably plot my death. 

Good for Bubba and Malia! Can't wait for the next video.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Aww they are so cute


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Neeko said:


> My iPad says it cannot load the video. And I'm too lazy to get on the computer. :-(


Neither will my iPhone!boo!!:frown:


----------



## meggels

So cute lol. I love bubba

I used to treadmill the dogs in pa. Abbie was like "oh god the ground is moving...' and Irma the frenchie LOVED it, she would get up on the treadmill and wait for it to start. I wish I had one now or winter use


----------



## magicre

meg, bubba runs away to his bed in another room. he thinks he's not getting on. malia is the willing one.

neeko and abi.....hmmm.

what will your apple products take?

not sure if i can upload to quicktime.

my ipad doesn't open it either. says it is private.

i don't want to make this a public video. it's taken in my home. 

so. i'm sorry you can't see it. it's pretty boring anyway LOL


----------



## Caty M

Poor Malia looks so sad. LOL. I bet she was whining. 

They are looking good- have they lost weight already?


----------



## xellil

I love the new sig photo!


----------



## catahoulamom

Wahhh I tried to watch it and it says that the video is private. D;


----------



## magicre

it's only supposed to not work if you don't have the link.....arghhh..

ha, caty.....malia is not whining. it's the ONLY time of her life that she's not whining...

the pic of bubba in my sig was taken yesterday. i can't tell if he's lost anything....they look fatter on the treadmill than they do off. to me.


----------



## magicre

to those who cannot see it, i had it on the wrong setting. try it now.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Hey, I like the new sig pic of Bubba, too. 

But when I first looked at it, I suddenly imagined your cute little 22 pound Pug as a giant. Like Mastiff-size. Ha! Can you imagine? 

Well, I think it would be awesome. Giant pugs ambling around...

(Ok; it's been a long day... and the brain is going in some strange places...)


----------



## magicre

with this pug, i'll never see rib outline. just not the build of pugs. and his chest is oversized....

but giant pugs? wow. they pull so much, they could be sled dogs if they were bigger...i see whole new uses for the useless pug.


----------



## Herzo

Ok so now I can see it. OMG it made me laugh, how cute are they. Malia keeps looking at Bubba like if mom would stop watching I would push you off this thing. He is so cute really concentrating on that walk. And Malia keeps wagging her tail at you.

I love the new sig too.


----------



## magicre

Herzo said:


> Ok so now I can see it. OMG it made me laugh, how cute are they. Malia keeps looking at Bubba like if mom would stop watching I would push you off this thing. He is so cute really concentrating on that walk. And Malia keeps wagging her tail at you.
> 
> I love the new sig too.


i wish i could have caught her when she 'hips' him....

thanks. i love that pic too. he is a picture of health and raw fed glow.


----------



## Sprocket

xellil said:


> I love the new sig photo!


Thats what I was about to say!


----------



## xchairity_casex

aww they are both so cute on it!

it is hard to encourage older pets to loose weight you cant just cut out the food and they are too old to really want to excersice. im trying to get my kitty ema to loose some wight she is 14 and has arthritus in her front legs i dont want to cut out lots of food and i cant encourage her to excersice lots due to her arthritus so i just let it be for hte most part.

i just adore treadmills for dogs dont think ill ever own a dog without a treadmill again! they are so dang usefull! some days Cesar is a reall pain in the butt very excited and anxious so i toss him on the treadmill before a walk and he pays much better attention


----------



## Neeko

I was able to watch it!!

Malia has a very sweet face. I loved it when they were walking in sync.

The sound of their paws hitting the treadmill was rhythmic, and strangely soothing.


----------



## magicre

charity...she's old but not down for the count. she loves to walk...not on the treadmill, but we go for two mile walks and she's still there even with a little bit of arthritis.

i really didn't want to cut their food too much...so i increased their movement.

neeko..glad you could finally see it.


----------



## xellil

Neeko said:


> The sound of their paws hitting the treadmill was rhythmic, and strangely soothing.


My friend calls that "happy feet." And I think she's right.


----------



## magicre

bubba now weighs 21.5 down from 24.5

malia weighs a perfect 38 lbs. down from 40.

i won't make her go to 36 pounds which is the weight from her yoot. she is almost thirteen and she's earned her old lady pouch.










cannot get one that adequately shows off bubba's new indent. but it's there. 

so thank you all....i'm happy. the dogs, well, they could care less.....


----------



## magicre

2012-05-30_09-11-34_89.mp4 - YouTube

i don't see how they look much different on video. i swear this adds weight to them.


----------



## meggels

He looks great! And man, his back fur is extra thick. Murph's is too lol


----------



## magicre

ah. finally got bubba.


----------



## Chocx2

Wow what a difference they are so cute on that tredmill :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy

LOL, I don't know how I haven't seen this before now. 
Had me laughing. Malia is so funny, she's so busy looking around and wagging her tail at you every now and then whilst Bubba is so busy concentrating, nothing else, but focused on his feet, one after another. Then when you increased the speed, it must have been as your finger was going towards the 'increase speed' button, but Malia's eyes went big and googly, like "OH NO"!! made me laugh like hell! She is a total character.
You know, I think the 'today's posts' misses a lot of the action sometimes.
Thanks for posting re, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Wow-- well done dogs! And you, re. You made the weight loss thing seem easy, while it seems as though a lot of people struggle to get weight off of their dogs...

Also, I enjoy watching your pups on the treadmill. I don't know... something meditative about it. Calming...


----------



## magicre

it is calming. for me. rather than have miss whiny pants sit and stare at me whining all day long, i put them on the treadmill......that way i don't have to walk them before my eyes are open.

i realise they would rather be at the park, but i think it is simply unreasonable to have to go before my coffee.

so they go on the treadmill...i get coffee and they get scent and relax and sniff walk later on...

every one is happy tired and weighs less.....well, except me LOL


----------



## magicre

i think the reason bubba looks down is he is trying to get pity...and because he has to watch where he steps because malia keeps trying to 'hip' bump him off...


----------

